# New Barn!!



## DyemondRabbitry (Aug 14, 2009)

Finally! I have gotten my new barn almost completed. It is now a 12 x 24 building, completely insulated, cement floor with drains, ELECTRIC, automatic watering system and triple stack cages!

Whoo hoo! Right now there is Plywood on the walls which will soon be covered with a pvc like material in white to make cleaning and disenecting easier. 

K, thought I'd share.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds very cool and fancy


----------



## Flashy (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome  Do we get pictures when it's done?


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Aug 14, 2009)

It may be quite some time before it's finished but I'll try to get some pics in this weekend!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 14, 2009)

Can't wait to see it 
Hammer faster


----------



## missyscove (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations!
I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok, here's a couple pictures- note that I don't have lights in yet.. lol!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow!!!! Veryy nice set-up! I would love to have a barn like that!  

What are the dimensions of the cages? 

Emily


----------



## luvall (Aug 16, 2009)

looks great! The cages are a bit small for the bunnies tho


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 16, 2009)

It's OK luvall... It's proper size for a commercial rabbitry. As long as a bunny can stretch out in all directions (like the one in the bottom row), it's all good.


----------



## BSAR (Aug 16, 2009)

Very nice setup!! I love it!!


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Aug 17, 2009)

The single cages are 24 x 24, brooders are 30 x 30. I'm a bit dis-satisfied with the trays though.. I'll have our neighbor bend me some 2 or 3 inch deep trays, that way their streams of pee can't go out over and down to the floor..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 17, 2009)

very nice setup


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great set up I am green with envy!


----------



## dallasmyponi (Aug 25, 2009)

Just because the books say that the cages must be a certain size doesn't mean the rabbits in them are stimulated and content. I like the barn and the concrete floor, but I disagree with keeping rabbits like this. I suggest keeping fewer rabbits, at least doubling the cage size and making sure each and every one is let out to exercise on the floor daily.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 25, 2009)

*dallasmyponi wrote: *


> Just because the books say that the cages must be a certain size doesn't mean the rabbits in them are stimulated and content. I like the barn and the concrete floor, but I disagree with keeping rabbits like this. I suggest keeping fewer rabbits, at least doubling the cage size and making sure each and every one is let out to exercise on the floor daily.



The OP is a breeder, hence why she has the number of rabbits she does. She has a rabbitry - these aren't house rabbits  Taking that many rabbits out every day is a lot of work, especially when people have jobs.  

Emily


----------



## theturtlepond (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow what do you do with all of the babies? I wish I could do something like that someday (soon).


----------



## theturtlepond (Aug 28, 2009)

And how much did it cost for all of that?


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 28, 2009)

Great set up that wonderful that they have a nice new barn. 

You should Put a Sunroof LOL JK


----------



## LarryR (Sep 8, 2009)

Excellent set up---very professional. Best of Luck!!!! Larry


----------



## HopsandLops (Sep 14, 2009)

OH I am in love! Great Set up! We already have a "barn" as you said it, but no where near what you have!


----------

